
France considering "Google tax" to support dying media - kmod
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/01/google-says-french-ad-tax-will-create-cultural-opposition.ars
======
CWuestefeld
So car manufacturers should fund the continued operations of buggy whip
manufacturers, even though nobody wants their products anymore.

